# (YBA) Kalath in Wicht's Lair II.



## Wicht (Jan 27, 2002)

A summary of the story thus far: 

Kalath volunteered to enter Wicht's lair alone.  A dagerous proposition.

The ancients told him the entrance to the lair was found by first going through the cemetery but that there were hidden entrances to the lair in the cemetery.

Kalath fast talked the goblin guards at the cemetery gate and made his way in, at night.  Eschewing the main northward path, Kalath struck out west climbinhg a tombstone laden hill to approach a crypt he saw from the path.  Fighting off some zombies, Kalath became aware of wolves prowling the vast cemetery and fled into the safety of the crypt.  

The outside of the crypt was marked "No Mercy for the children," and inside he fought with two statues that warned him not to go further but to leave "the children in peace."  Inside, Kalath discovered that, horrifyingly enough, children were trapped in padlocked coffins, scratching to get out.  Kalath freed six of the children before realizing they were not ordinary children and ina fight killed two of them before fleeing.  

Fleeing further west, he found a great tree with wolves around it.  The tree had bodies swinging from ropes in its many branches.  The wolves he attacked and killed and then traveled further west through the cemetery.

Finally at the furthest west point of the cemetery he found a great tomb, the tomb of Wicht.  The guardian inside was too strong however and kalath fled without even striking a blow.  Outside he turned on the woves that had begun to pursue him and had struck them dead.  Now he goes to explore a well set in the cemetery earth...


----------



## Wicht (Jan 27, 2002)

The well is of stone.  There are no buckets or ropes and one can only specualte as to how water would be drawn.  

As Kalath looks closer, it appears that the stones that make the well are carved into the shapes of screaming faces.

It is impossible to see anything down the well and it is impossile to tell how deep it is.


----------



## graydoom (Jan 27, 2002)

After poking around the well for a bit more, Kalath heads north along the cobbled path.


----------



## Wicht (Jan 28, 2002)

The well yields nothing further so Kalath heads north.  Moving north along the cobbled path, Kalath encounters nothing.

However after walking a few hundred yards he does see an ornate crypt atop a small rise off to the right of the path.  As he gets closer he sees that a gravel path heads east, away from the cobbled path towards the crypt.

It is hard to say what, but there is something about the crypt that does not seem to fit in with the rest of the cemetery.


----------



## graydoom (Jan 28, 2002)

"Well, in the spirit of whatever insanity possessed me to come here in the first place... let's go investigate that crypt!"

Kalath heads towards the crypt.


----------



## Wicht (Jan 28, 2002)

The tomb is of marble and is adorned with countless carved flowers, vines and wolves.  Or at least, it looks like those are stone wolves peering out from the stone flowers.  There are no guardians to be seen, nor is there anything written above the stone doors.  

The tomb has a wholesome feel to it, despite the presence of the carved wolves.  Indeed a closer inspection shows the wolves are carved almost serenely.


----------



## graydoom (Jan 28, 2002)

Kalath opens the doors and enters the tomb.


----------



## Wicht (Jan 28, 2002)

The doors will not open for Kalath and as kalath tries harder a voice whispers...

_"You are not the one."_


----------



## graydoom (Jan 28, 2002)

"How interesting... a peaceful tomb in this cemetary. Someday, I will find out what this is."

Kalath turns away from the tomb and heads along the gravel path to the east.


----------



## Wicht (Jan 28, 2002)

heh - the path led east to the crypt, not away from it - I will assume you continue north along the cobbled path- it will work out about the same in a few posts. 

The cobbled path running north continues only a few hundred more yards before terminating in a broader path running east and west.   There is a sign-post at the intersection and someone has thoughtfully placed a lamp atop it - The sign indicates that the path Kalath has been on is called the "Path of Weeping" and that the cobbled path running east and west is called the "Path of the Dead." 

As Kalath views the signs, the air grows a little warmer and tendrils of fog begin to lift from the ground.

A howl from the north lets Kalath know that there are still wolves prowling in the dark.


----------



## graydoom (Jan 28, 2002)

ooc: Yeah, that's what I meant.

"The Path of the Dead, eh.... But which way to go?"

Kalath pulls out a small coin and flips it. He catches it, looks at it, and pockets it once more.

"Hmmm. East it is, then."

Kalath starts east along the Path of the Dead.


----------



## Wicht (Jan 28, 2002)

The path begins to slowly curl around in a more southerly direction as it winds around the hill upon which the peaceful crypt sat.

Then it straightend and runs almost in a south-easterly direction.  The fog grows a little thicker around the ground partially obscuring many of the tombstones.  

After nearly a quarter of a mile of walking thus, Kalath comes to another intersection, this time with a path running north.  A signpost, also lit, tells Kalath that the path he sees running north from the "Path of the Dead" is called the "Path of Blood."  The "Path of the Dead" continues on its southeasterly course.

From somewhere west Kalath hears a howl.


----------



## graydoom (Jan 28, 2002)

Kalath continues along the Path of the Dead.


----------



## Wicht (Jan 29, 2002)

The fog is fairly thick along the ground and around the many tombstones now, but Kalath can still make out the path with a fair amount of ease.

As he continues down the grimly named path he sees another light up ahead, perched atop another signpost.  As he gets closer he sees also that on the north side of the road, across from the signpost is a gazebo.  

As he draws close enough to read the sign he sees as well that there is a small cobbled path heading south from the "Path of the Dead" and that it is named the "Path of Tears."  

A noise from behind him makes him aware that the gazebo may not be devoid of danger.


----------



## graydoom (Jan 29, 2002)

Kalath heads over to investigate the gazebo, and the noise.


----------



## Wicht (Jan 29, 2002)

There is a man sitting in the gazebo, dressed in simple garb, watching Kalath with what seems to be a feral grin.

Rising he walks to the edge of the gazebo and lets out a howl.  It is answered by another howl from nearby.

Silently and without a word the man hops from the gazebo, neglecting to use the steps and advances towards Kalath


----------



## graydoom (Jan 29, 2002)

Kalath advances to meet the man.

Kalath thinks . o 0 (Joy, werewolves probably. Knew I'd encounter them eventually)


----------



## Wicht (Jan 29, 2002)

Even as Kalath advances to meet the man, two wolves bound out of the fog and kalath barely has time to turn and protect himself before they attack him.

The man laughs, but makes no move to attack or aid Kalath as the wolves growl and attack.

*Wolves*
*CR:* 3
*Hits:* 3
*Yen Factor:* 0
*Powers:* Masters of the stealthy Wolf, Expert of the fang[/b]


----------



## Wicht (Jan 29, 2002)

One wolf leaps straight for Kalath's face.  The other squats like a hairy frog and then leaps at Kalath's stomach.

_Wolf 1:_ *The turtle rides facing the foothills; guards against the push of the lightbeam!*

_Wolf 2:_ *The frog invades the lake; blocks the edge of the bamboo!*


----------



## graydoom (Jan 29, 2002)

Current Hits: 14

Kalath acts like a monkey, jumping around for a bit, tormenting the wolf with his antics and with the dagger he tries to thrust through its fur!

Attack at Wolf #1: The monkey torments the knoll; avoids the push of the snow!


----------



## Wicht (Jan 29, 2002)

Kalath avoids the first wolf's attack and retaliates with a blow for *1 hit* But his success is short lived as the other wolf plunges into him delivering *1 hit* in return.


----------



## Wicht (Jan 29, 2002)

*Round:* 2

Both wolves react violently to Kalath's defense and with slavering jaws open they go for the jugular.

The man continues to laugh and watch without interfering.

_Wolf 1:_ *The jaguar impales the glade as it overwhelmingly severs the mesa; removes the storm of the earth!*

_Wolf 2:_ *The tree brutalizes the wastelands; dodges the beauty of the root! *yen**


----------



## graydoom (Jan 29, 2002)

Current Hits: 13

Kalath assumes the stance of the mongoose and attacks as unstoppably as lava from a volcano, hoping to cripple the wolf!

Attack at Wolf #2: The mongoose speaks upon the volcano; negates the violence of the sunflower!

ooc: I'm a student of the volcano


----------



## Wicht (Jan 29, 2002)

Kalath successfully defends against the violence of the second wolf and delivers *2 hits* to the Beast.  However, the other wolf manages to bite Kalath for *1 hit*


----------



## Wicht (Jan 29, 2002)

*Round:* 3
*Hits Remaining:* 2 / 1 

The wolves, more wary, circle Kalath now, darting in and out with quick bites.

The man has ceased to laugh and barks an order at the wolves to finish the fight.

_Wolf 1:_ *The manticore swims on top of the pillars; protects against the terror of the root!*

_Wolf 2:_ *The sword moves upon the vineyard; dominates the chaos of the fire!*


----------



## graydoom (Jan 29, 2002)

Current Hits: 12

Kalath chuckles. This fight will be ended sooner than the fool thinks!

Chair Shot at Wolf #2!

Defensive Move: The crab vanquishes the island; leaps over the aggression of the sunflower!


----------



## Wicht (Jan 29, 2002)

The wolf goes down with a yelp and does not get back up.

Kalath leaps over the attack of the other wolf.

The man is mad now and letting back his head he lets out a howl.


----------



## Wicht (Jan 29, 2002)

*Round:* 4
*Hits Remaining:* 2 / - / ? 

The man howls and begins to change shape.  As he does so, the remaining wolf lashes out with clawed feet.

_Wolf 1:_ *The chopstick scourges the well; conceals the kick of the ape!*


----------



## graydoom (Jan 29, 2002)

Current Hits: 12

Kalath kicks at the wolf, hoping to wound it and get it out of the way soon, so he can concentrate on the real threat.

Attack at Wolf #1: The panther kicks before the river; harshly negates the efforts of the rosewood!


----------



## Wicht (Jan 29, 2002)

The wolf nimbly avoids Kalath's kick and bites him for *1 hit*.

Kalath's fears are indeed realized as the man finishes his transformation into a huge wolf-creature and joins the fray

*Werewolf*
*CR:* 6
*Hits:* 6
*Yen Factor:* 2
*Powers:* 
Master of the Invincible Wolf
Master of the Hidden Fang
Master of the Mighty Claw
Fist of Fury x3


----------



## Wicht (Jan 29, 2002)

*Round:* 4
*Hits Remaining:* 2 / - / 6 

The wolf darts around Kalath, happy that its master has joined the fray.  The werewolf meanwhile wastes no time in attempting to tear into Kalath with its formidable claws!

_Wolf 1:_ *The raven prances close to the savanna; grasps the efforts of the foul!*

_Werewolf:_ *The claw shreds the knoll; protects against the pain of the foul!* 
_and with Fist of Fury_
*The mongoose eliminates the heavens; silences the descent of the lily!*


----------



## graydoom (Jan 29, 2002)

Current Hits: 11

Stumbling back as the two creatures attack, Kalath reaches into a pouch and throws a delicious chunk of meat into the air! Instantly, the werewolf and the wolf both leap for it, and in the short instant that they take to devour it, Kalath is ready again.

Dirty Trick!


----------



## Wicht (Jan 29, 2002)

*Round:* 4
*Hits Remaining:* 2 / - / 6 

The werewolf aims for Kalath's head, but it is a feint to draw attention away fromt he cheap shot planned by the wolf. 

_Wolf 1:_ *The toad sucker punches the pond; scatters the punch of the sunflower!*

_Werewolf:_ *The fan rides higher than the lake; averts the terror of the dark sunbeam!!*


----------



## graydoom (Jan 29, 2002)

Current Hits: 11

Reacting to the wolf's movements with the same style, Kalath attacks the wolf, while guarding against the slash of its claws, fangs and teeth!

Attack at Wolf #1: The toad burns the tower; guards against the slash of the fortress!


----------



## Wicht (Jan 30, 2002)

Kalath adroitely avoids being touched and deals *1 hit* to the wolf.


----------



## Wicht (Jan 30, 2002)

*Round:* 5
*Hits Remaining:* 1 / - / 6 

The werewolf unleashes a fury of shattering blows while the wolf... well its hard to say what the wolf is doing.

_Wolf 1:_ *The ki-rin illuminates the wastelands; shields against the edge of the vaccuum!*

_Werewolf:_ *The dagger shatters the pillars; leaps over the blood of the lightbeam!* 
_And fist of fury_
*The lotus blossum tracks from the coast; reduces the blood of the ember!*


----------



## graydoom (Jan 30, 2002)

Current Hits: 11

Kalath enters one of the flowery styles, shielding against the wolf's beautiful attack while making his own attack!

Attack at Wolf #1: The rose petal prances across the knoll; shields against the beauty of the wyrm!


----------



## Wicht (Jan 30, 2002)

As Kalath eliminates the wolf from the fight the werewolf unleashes into him and Kalath takes *2 hits* total from the werewolf's series of blows.


----------



## Wicht (Jan 30, 2002)

*Round:* 5
*Hits Remaining:* - / - / 6 

The werewolf rises up and attacks Kalath, but Kalath spots an immediate weakness in the creatures attack.

_Werewolf:_ *The phoenix attacks the spring; avoids the pain of the clouds!*


----------



## graydoom (Jan 30, 2002)

ooc: It's times like this that Assassin or Steal Life would be _really_ useful.

Spotting a tiny hole in the Werewolf's attack sequence, Kalath quickly pulls out the long needle he recently bought, and stabs the werewolf with it, using his Mastery of the Phoenix style to foil the werewolf's use of it!

Attack at Werewolf: The needle rides higher than the well; negates the cut of the leaf!


----------



## Wicht (Jan 30, 2002)

..or fist of fury or perfect mastery or just about anything that lets you choose to do a little extra....

The werewolf does not stand a chance and Kalath easily skewers it for *2 hits*


----------



## Wicht (Jan 30, 2002)

*Round:* 6
*Hits Remaining:* - / - / 4 

The werewolf roars in pain and again lashes out with a flurry of furious blows.

_Werewolf:_ *The sword quells the groto; avoids the aggression of the steam!* 
_and with fist of fury_
*The running lotus blossum sucker punches the coast; wards off the tempest of the soul!*


----------



## graydoom (Jan 30, 2002)

Current Hits: 9

Kalath rains a furious group of sharp blows upon the werewolf!

Attack at Werewolf: The raven rains upon the marsh; silences the drive of the comet!


----------



## Wicht (Jan 30, 2002)

Kalath avoids the werwolf's attack and delivers a blow that does *1 hit* to the werewolf


----------



## Wicht (Jan 30, 2002)

*Round:* 7
*Hits Remaining:* - / - / 3 

The werewolf lashes out with a straight arm blow aimed at Kalath's shoulders.

_Werewolf:_ *The staff strikes the mountain; leaps over the assailment of the stars!*


----------



## graydoom (Jan 30, 2002)

ooc: You know, the last 6 main attacks the werewolf has generated (not counting the secondary attacks from FoF) have been attacks that I either know the style of or have a weapon for. Why can't _I_ get those moves, dangit ! Claw, fan, dagger, Phoenix, sword, and staff... I have them all. And I get thorns . Well, at least it's a _good_ thorn. Heh, though I really shouldn't complain... I am getting an average amount of sig styles, at least. And I got that needle at a really good time!

Current Hits: 9

Kalath wields his dagger like a thorn, unremittingly trying to wound the werewolf over and over with it!

Attack at Werewolf: The thorn unremittingly leaps over the foothills then it slides within the willow; dominates the push of the orchid!


----------



## Wicht (Jan 30, 2002)

don't complain - I've drawn pheonix against you twice now 

Kalath leaps over the werewolf's arm and stabs the creature for *1 hit*


----------



## Wicht (Jan 30, 2002)

*Round:* 8
*Hits Remaining:* - / - / 2

Frustrated, the werewolf roars in Kalath's face.

_Werewolf:_ *The scorpion shouts before the city; shields against the onslaught of the canine!*


----------



## graydoom (Jan 30, 2002)

ooc: Yeah, I am happy about the phoenixes . Keep getting those, please 
And now seeing my move, I won't complain anymore for now .

Current Hits: 9

Pulling out his swords, Kalath attacks the wolf, attempting to execute the stylish move perfectly and thus slaughter the accursed werewolf!

Attack at Werewolf: The sword perfectly slaughters the desert; shields the terror of the foul!


----------



## Wicht (Jan 30, 2002)

The werewolf howls and Kalath seizing the moment slices into it, neatly cutting off its head.

_Kalath recieves 2 experience points_

The Gazebo seems to be empty.  The fog grows slightly thicker over the grass.  All is quiet, not even a cricket can be heard.  The "Path of Tears" leads south and "The Path of the Dead" leads east and west.


----------



## graydoom (Jan 30, 2002)

Kalath has gained level 7

Purchased Unholy Warrior (2 exp)
Purchased Unholy Battery (3 exp and 1 saved exp)
Purchased 3 Ki (3 saved exp)

Kalath
*Experience:* 1.5
*Saved Experience*: 0
*Natural Hits:* 7
*Yen:* 1.5
*Being Worn*: Mithril Chain Shirt (+4 hits), Mithril Kote (+4 hits)
*Being Wielded*: +2 Hammer (+3 damage), Staff (+1 damage), Kama (+1 damage), Dagger (+1 damage), Sword (+1 damage), Spear (+1 damage),  Chopsticks (+1 damage), Claws (+1 damage), Fan (+1 damage), Spiked Gloves (+1 damage on fist), Needle (+1 damage)
*Possessions*: Anti-Kobold Whistle
*Tournament Record:* 0-0

*ABILITIES*:
Intense Sarcasm and a Pessimistic Outlook
Dirty Trick (x1) [Left: 1]
Shove (x1) [Left: 1]
Chair Shot (x1) [Left: 1]
Ki (x3) [Left: 3]
Unholy Warrior
Unholy Battery
Master of the Phoenix style
Student of the Volcano


----------



## graydoom (Jan 30, 2002)

Kalath continues onward along the Path of the Dead, continuing in the direction he was going before he was sidetrakced by the werewolf.

[Edit: Also, last post for the night, Cya tommorrow, Wicht.]


----------



## Wicht (Jan 30, 2002)

Kalath makes his way along the path, barely making it out through the mist.  He almost misses another path because of the fog.  But about two hundred yards past the "Path of Tears" he does see another path branching off of the one he is on, this one going north.  There is no signpost that Kalath can see to identify the path going north.  The "Path of the Dead" continues on its easterly course, though it is beginning a downhill slant.  About a hundred yards further ahead east, Kalath thinks he can see a white stone structure of some sort, though the thickening mist make it hard to be sure.


----------



## graydoom (Jan 30, 2002)

Kalath continues along the Path of the Dead.


----------



## Wicht (Jan 30, 2002)

KAlath continues down the path which grows increasingly steeper as it winds down the hill.  

After a bit, Kalath sees stone steps on his right going up the hill, up to a crypt, the same that Kalath had noticed earlier.  

A light about 50 yards ahead through the fog seems to indicate there is another branch in the road ahead.


----------



## graydoom (Jan 31, 2002)

Kalath continues ahead, towards the light and the branch.


----------



## Wicht (Jan 31, 2002)

The "Path of the Dead" comes to an end and a larger cobbled path running roughly north and south is declared by the lit signpost to be the "Path of Fear."

There are no sounds to be heard still.  No more wolves.  Nothing.  It is like the fog has sucked all the life from the cemetery.


----------



## graydoom (Jan 31, 2002)

"The Path of Fear... heh, such foreboding names this place has."

ooc: question, did Kalath come in from the south or from the north? Or from which direction if it isn't either of those?


----------



## Wicht (Jan 31, 2002)

The entrance he entered was on the south side of the cemetery.


----------



## graydoom (Jan 31, 2002)

Kalath heads north along the Path of Fear.


----------



## Wicht (Jan 31, 2002)

After only a brief walk northwards, Kalath sees another sign and another path.  The path heads of east from the "Path of Fear" and is called the "Path of War."

The larger path however continues on north.


----------



## graydoom (Jan 31, 2002)

Kalath continues northward along the Path of Fear.


----------



## Wicht (Jan 31, 2002)

Kalath continues north and for quite a ways, though distance is becoming increasingly harder to measure in the fog.  He sees nothing and hears nothing but the sound of his own feet upon the cobble stones.

Then a light shines through the fog and as the fog swirls around him he makes out yet one more signpost - it reads "Path of Tombs" and heralds another cobbled path going east.  Whether there are tombs that way or not it is hard to say in the fog.

At times the fog seems almost an entity swirling around and around in the light.

The "path of fear" continues northwards.  Or at least Kalath, without any references assumes it is still north.


----------



## graydoom (Jan 31, 2002)

Kalath continues onward on the Path of Fear, moving slowly through the dense fog.


----------



## Wicht (Jan 31, 2002)

last post for the night

As Kalath continues slowly north, he is sure that he sees something move through the fog to his right.  Something vaguely man-like, yet not quite.  

A moment later and there is movement on his left.  But the fog is too thick to see what it is for sure.

The eerie thing is... there is no sound to be heard to connect with the movement.

A few seconds later and though he can still hear nothing, Kalath is certain he is surrounded on all four sides.


----------



## graydoom (Jan 31, 2002)

Kalath calls out "Who goes there? Stand aside!" and attempts to continue onwards.


----------



## Wicht (Jan 31, 2002)

Kalath does not make it far before he sees yet more movement and then as he turns, something strikes at him from behind.  Turning to react, another darts in from the other direction and then another leaps out from the darkness to his right.

They look like men with twisted faces, fangs, yellow glowing skin and long claws.  There is little doubt but they mean Kalath harm.

*Ghouls*
*CR:*3
*Hits:* 4
*Yen Factor*: 1
*Powers:* Undead, Master of the hidden claw


----------



## Wicht (Jan 31, 2002)

*Round:* 1
*Hits Remaining:* 4 / 4 / 4 

The ghouls circle, leaping in and out, slashing with their claws and then fading back into the fog only to once more attack.

_Ghoul 1:_ *The needle prances by the island; defends against the touch of the steel! *yen**

_Ghoul 2:_ *The onyx tree obliterates the well; fiercely grasps the offensive of the lava!*

_Ghoul 3:_ *The cherry blossum removes the river; averts the touch of the sunflower!*


----------



## graydoom (Feb 1, 2002)

Current Hits: 15
Current Ki: 3

Kalath attacks with the speed of lightning, attempting to scatter the ghouls flowery attack!

Attack at Ghoul #3: The thunder scatters the vineyard; averts the quickening of the shield!


----------



## Wicht (Feb 1, 2002)

Kalath avoids the first ghoul, delivers *1 hit* to the third ghoul and then is nearly obliterated by the second ghoul.  Luckily his armor sees him through and he takes only *1 hit*


----------



## Wicht (Feb 1, 2002)

*Round:* 2
*Hits Remaining:* 4 / 4 / 3 

The ghouls continue to harass Kalath, dodging in and out of the fog.

_Ghoul 1:_ *The stealthy mongoose dances below the glade; quells the aggression of the armor!*

_Ghoul 2:_ *The toad appears in the midst of the desert; parries the violence of the thorn!*

_Ghoul 3:_ *The blizzard glides above the mountain; avoids the thrust of the arrow!* 

yen:1


----------



## graydoom (Feb 1, 2002)

Current Hits: 14
Current Ki: 3

Kalath wields his hammer, standing still for a second, and then, as a ghoul dodges out of the fog, attacking the ghoul and attempting to smash it back to the hells from whence it came, and avoiding its foul attacks!

Attack at Ghoul #2: The hammer stands near the hells; avoids the efforts of the foul!


----------



## Wicht (Feb 1, 2002)

Kalath brings his hammer down on the passing ghoul and smashes in the creatures head.  But even as he does so, another of the ghouls slashes kalath for *1 hit*.


----------



## Wicht (Feb 1, 2002)

*Round:* 2
*Hits Remaining:* 4 / - / 3 

The two ghouls attacking now attack more viciously, slashing and biting!

_Ghoul 1:_ *The lotus blossum demolishes the palace; redirects the touch of the snow!*

_Ghoul 3:_ *The rabbit eliminates the canyon; avoids the cut of the teardrop!* 

yen:1


----------



## graydoom (Feb 1, 2002)

Current Hits: 13
Current Ki: 3

Kalath attacks the Ghoul with an amazingly dextrous strike!

Attack at Ghoul #3: The chimera dexterously parts the vale; reduces the touch of the rodent!


----------



## Wicht (Feb 1, 2002)

As Kalath avoids the rodent like attack of the second ghoul he manages to strike it for *1 hit*.  The other ghoul however comes in from behind and claws at Kalath for *1 hit.*


----------



## Wicht (Feb 1, 2002)

*Round:* 4
*Hits Remaining:* 4 / - / 2 

The ghouls remain consistant in their attack styles, but more wearily now do they approach Kalath.

_Ghoul 1:_ *The blizzard rides close to the village; shreds the motion of the snow! *yen**

_Ghoul 3:_ *The rabbit invades the gate; punches facing the chi of the river!* 

yen:2


----------



## graydoom (Feb 2, 2002)

Current Hits: 12
Current Ki: 3

Kalath continues his attack on the injured Ghoul, crushing it with the serenity of the lotus blossom! He focuses mystical energy into the strike, seeking to destroy the foul threads that bind the ghoul to life!

Attack (SL +1) at Ghoul #2: The lotus blossum crushes the lake; wards off the efforts of the wyrm!

ooc: Using steal life, spending 3 ki


----------



## Wicht (Feb 2, 2002)

I am going to assume you mean ghoul 3

As the ghoul turns to punch at him, Kalath hits it and as the undead life is sucked out of it, the ghoul's body crumples.  Meanwhile the other ghoul rushes to swipe at Kalath, but Kalath sidesteps and the ghoul misses.


----------



## Wicht (Feb 2, 2002)

[*Round:* 5
*Hits Remaining:* 4 / - / - 

Still using the same tactics, the remaining ghoul flips and waves its claws.

_Ghoul 1:_ *The blizzard flips upon the spring; waves away the stab of the scythe! *yen**
[/b] 

yen:3

I can't believe the consistancy of the generator with these ghouls - ghoul 1 keeps getting winter moves and ghoul 3 got two rabbits in a row 

oh - I probably won't post a lot more tonight - I promised my wife we would play DnD.


----------



## graydoom (Feb 2, 2002)

ooc: Random chance (with, perhaps, a bit of help from a not-entirely-random random function) can do a lot of weird stuff. Personally, I'm hoping for the time that I start to get all "phoenix obliterates" or somesuch. Or better yet, for the time my opponent starts to get that .
Or when it starts sticking on hammers. Heck yeah!
And yes, I did mean Ghoul #3. Ooops.

Current Hits: 12
Current Ki: 0

Kalath attacks with his hammer again, trying to smash the ghoul!

Attack at Ghoul #1: The hammer penetrates the mountain; wards off the blood of the four winds!


----------



## Wicht (Feb 2, 2002)

Kalath smashes the ghoul with his hammer and the fight is over.

_Kalath recieves 1.5 experience points and finds 3 yen on the ghouls._

The fog is still thick but no other creatures threaten presently.


----------



## graydoom (Feb 2, 2002)

Kalath tries to make sure he is still on the path of fear, and slowly makes his way north once more.


----------



## Wicht (Feb 2, 2002)

Kalath blindly follows the Path of Fear, unable to make out any landmarks in the fog.  The path begins to wind to the left and down hill and very shortly Kalath comes to a gate of iron bars topped with spear heads and decorated with gruseome iron silhouettes of grinning skulls.  It is not locked and slightly open.  kalath can just make out the two massive brick pillars that frame the gate and the iron spiked fence on either side of the gate.  This it would seem is the northern gate of the cemetery.  The fog seems slightly less thick beyond the gate.


----------



## graydoom (Feb 2, 2002)

Kalath searches around, looking for anything that might hold or be the entrance to the next level of Wicht's lair. If he doesn't find anything, he checks outside, beyond the gate... being careful to make sure it stays open behind him.


----------



## Wicht (Feb 2, 2002)

Kalath can see nothing in the fog beyond the path so he goes through the gate.  

After entering (or exiting) through the gate the fog is indeed much lighter.  In fact looking back he can see the fog rising like a wall in the cemetery beyond the gate .  

There seems little danger of the gate closing at the moment so Kalath examines the area just beyond the gate.  There is a half circle of pavement just past the gate, bounded by small wooden rails a foot off the ground.  Beyond the railing the land drops away steeply and trees grows here and there in the hillside.  Looking left and right Kalath sees that the cemetery fence on the north side of the cemetery is built up to the very edge of a steep hill and that the fence travels as far as Kalath can see both east and west (at least as far as he can see at night in the fog).  

Kalath sees that on the west side of the half-circular landing he is standing on, there are stone steps leading down, one side of the steps up against the hill, the other side bounded with wooden railing.  

last post of the night - I hope the description is clear


----------



## graydoom (Feb 2, 2002)

ooc: Explanation works for me after reading it twice . Railing and then steep hill to the north, fence lining the steep hill to the west and east, the cemetery gate and a lot of fog behind me, and stone steps to the west, at the edge of the landing I'm on.

Looking around, Kalath takes the best continuation, and most likely way to get farther into the lair, and walks down the stone steps.


----------



## Wicht (Feb 2, 2002)

The first thing Kalath notices is that the steps lead down out of the fog.  The second, is thatt there is a wide flat expanse of land at the bottom of the stairs well lit by torches ensconced atop cement pillars.  The pillars line a cobblestone path that begins at the bottom of the rock stairs.  The path leads almost straight north from the steps to the mouth of a cave.  The cave mouth itself is aglow with hidden fires and looks like the poetical mouth of hell.  There is something else as well to be seen.  

Kalath can see that the cobblestone path has a western branch that leads a very short way to a wide expanse of sand.  It looks almost like an arena of some sort with four booths around it and bleachers for seating.  Even from this distance and in the light of the torches that light the arena, Kalath can tell that the wood is old and wormeaten.


----------



## graydoom (Feb 2, 2002)

Kalath goes to investigate the rotted arena.


----------



## Wicht (Feb 2, 2002)

Kalath descends the stairs and head to the nearby arena.  As he enters the sandy ground, the torches around the arena flare up.  Tattered flags can now be seen fluttering above the four rotted booths.

_"Do you fight for Respect, for Possessions or for Power."_ intones a voice behind Kalath, causing him to spin. 

There is no one there.


----------



## graydoom (Feb 2, 2002)

Kalath looks at the empty air, then shurgs and speaks.
"Should I have an opponent, I will fight for Possessions." Kalath looks thoughtful for a moment, then cautiously says: "Possessions, for two yen. But is there an opponent to face me, or am I speaking to no more than a ghost, a memory of tournaments past?"


----------



## Wicht (Feb 2, 2002)

This arena breaks a few rules but I figure if I can't who can 
- however please note it does abide by its own rules very strongly so try not to cheat it 

"Possessions," intones the voice, again from behind Kalath.  Spinning back around Kalath is in time to see the floor of the arena begin to move at its far end.  

The sand stirs and flows into a shape.  A shape that begins to look vaguely familiar to Kalath.  As the sand takes on a humanoid form, it solidifies and colors until Kalath is staring at a perfect mirror image of himself.  A disquieting prospect.  

"2 Yen are at stake," says the voice behind Kalath,  "No weapons. No armor.  Insults shall determine the length of the match."

Kalath's doppleganger opens his hand to reveal 2 yen.  With a movement that duplicates kalath's own mannerism's it tosses the coins on arena floor.  Kalath is acutely aware that the image is waiting for him to do the same.


----------



## graydoom (Feb 2, 2002)

Kalath chuckles. "A doppleganger arena... this shall prove interesting. Very interesting, with what my powers are...."

Kalath throws two yen next to the doppleganger's yen, stores his weapons and armor away, and prepares to fight.

You who are a shadow of me,







> I find your daughter to be perfectly hyena-like, your dojo to be incomprehensible, and your karate to be feeble.



 Seemingly, you as my doppleganger must have been doing some stuff while I being perfectly virtuous, and you perfectly hyena-like. Obviously.

ooc: What will the move posting order be for this fight? Determined by insults? If so, how?


----------



## Wicht (Feb 2, 2002)

The double replies in an exact duplicate of kalath's voice... 


> *"I find your geisha to be brazen, your bedroom to be valueless, and your fist to be timid."*... and seeing as I am you, I would know!




The disembodied voice says, *"The true Kalath may pick the length of the match... the match takes place in the cemetery south of the mouth of hell on the night of the chimera."*


You can post last GD until you use your dirty trick as you have the better combat record


----------



## Wicht (Feb 2, 2002)

just for the record...

*Kalath's Doppelganger*
*Natural Hits:* 7

*ABILITIES*:
Dirty Trick (x1) 
Shove (x1)
Chair Shot (x1) 
Ki (x3) 
Unholy Warrior
Unholy Battery
Master of the Phoenix style
Student of the Volcano


----------



## graydoom (Feb 2, 2002)

"Hmmm. I desire a match of two flags. Short and decisive."


----------



## Wicht (Feb 2, 2002)

"Two Flags," intones the disembodied voice and at an old judges stand, two flags appear as if by magic.


Kalath's double leaps high into the air overhead to begin its attack, coming down slowly and gracefully with a well aimed kick.

*The chimera drifts higher than the vineyard; averts the gaze of the cat!*


----------



## graydoom (Feb 2, 2002)

Kalath attacks his double in the chopstick, wishing he had his chopsticks. He attempts to slay the doppleganger, and fends off it attack by dropping beneath the kick!

The chopstick slays the tundra as it swims by the pillars; fends off the gaze of the willow and so it drops below the throw of the rainbow!

ooc: Is it possible to voluntarily switch to going first? I might do that after this round.


----------



## Wicht (Feb 2, 2002)

yeah - you can go first next, which probably means  you plan on doing what I was going to do next.  I should have done it first round (though use of your ki would have sufficed).

"*Point to Kalath, One flag to Kalath, One Flag neutral*," intones the voice.  One of the two flags dips towards Kalath's half of the arena.


----------



## graydoom (Feb 2, 2002)

ooc: If I had used my Ki, he still could have Shoved me. Shove is useful that way. But Chair Shot trumps Shove, therefore....

Relieved at his lucky strike, Kalath kicks some sand in the doppleganger's eyes, and smashes it with a hard blow to the back as it is blinded!

Chair Shot!


----------



## Wicht (Feb 2, 2002)

hmm, chair shot is certainly unbalancing in a tournament fight...

and I meant use your ki strike in the first round after he had already posted.

*"Point to Kalath, Two Flags to Kalath."*

With these words, the doppleganger crumbles into dust and sand before Kalath's eyes.  But as he looks he sees that the two yen the creature had dropped onto the sand remained there.

_Kalath recieves 1 Experience Point_


----------



## graydoom (Feb 2, 2002)

ooc: Yeah, it is, sort of. If both fighters have chair shot, it makes a tournament fight effectively one flag shorter... thus making one-flag fights effectively possible . And if only one person has it... that makes the fight one flag shorter just for them . Chair Shot is very useful for that purpose. Look at how Kalath has been using... as a finishing move. That, IMO, is the best way to use Chair Shot, as a sure-fire finisher. The second best use is as a substitute for a Dirty Trick if you're out.

Kalath picks up all four yen and pockets them. "Two yen, not bad. Such a pity I didn't go for more... but I might not have gotten that lucky, and where would I be then?"

"Thank you for the fight, the judging, and the yen, O Doppleganger Arena. Perhaps I will return here someday, and wager more... and perhaps not."

With that, Kalath leaves the arena behind, and returns to the cobblestone, taking the other branch this time. And Kalath walks into the mouth of hell, as it was called by the voice of the Arena.

ooc: BTW, should I add a win to my tournament for this? If so, I'll be the first fighter with a tournament record of other than 0-0 .


----------



## Wicht (Feb 3, 2002)

yeah - I guess you now have the first 1-0 tournament record.

Kalath enters the mouth of the cave at the end of the path and descends down a flight of carved stone steps.  The walls are of rough stone and the many torches along the sides make it seem as if the walls are glowing red and yellow.  

No alarms go off and no guards appear.  At the bottom of the stone steps, the passageway widens into a large cavern room with a sandy floor.  Torches also light this room and the air is very warm.  5 goblins are in here, lounging around.  Seeing Kalath, one of them snaps to attention and says, "Hey!  oo are yuns supposed to be?" 

The other goblins pep up a little and move their hands towards their spears.  For some reason however they make no threatening move.

Besides the stairs Kalath descended there are three other exits from the large room.  One portal is on the North wall, One is on the west wall and one is on the east wall.  Each of the goblins has a spear.


----------



## graydoom (Feb 3, 2002)

Kalath nods his head to the goblin who spoke. "I would be Kalath." Watching for threatening moves but otherwise ignoring the goblins, Kalath walks to the north door.


----------



## Wicht (Feb 3, 2002)

"Pleased ta meetchya Mr. Kalath," says the goblin that spoke, stepping in front of Kalath, "What I meant was whatchya doing here?  Anyone wants in has gotsa have a reason!"

The goblins are holding their spears now though still nto aggressively.


----------



## graydoom (Feb 3, 2002)

"I just wandered in here, and I'm looking around for a bit. My reason for being here... is simple curiousity. Hope you guys don't mind. I'll be heading on in now. Don't wait up. Or I could stay and play, if you want...."

Kalath rests his hand on his dagger.


----------



## Wicht (Feb 3, 2002)

"Get 'em lads," Yells the goblin!  In response, each of the small monsters jumps to attack Kalath.

*Goblins*
*CR:* 1
*Hits:* 1
*Yen Factor:* 1
*Powers:* Student of the Silent Spear,
Student of the hells
*Possessions:* Spear


----------



## Wicht (Feb 3, 2002)

The one in front of Kalath attacks with a bone jarring slice whilst the others rush in at Kalath!

_Goblin 1:_ *The mantis breaks the lake; grasps the blood of the river and fends off the efforts of the canine!*

_Goblin 2:_* The crab storms the caves; reduces the thrust of the stone!*

_Goblin 3:_ *The dagger assaults the heavens; grasps the foray of the willow!*

_Goblin 4:_ *The dragon assaults the vale; waves away the gaze of the lava!*

_Goblin 5:_ *The lotus blossum bows through the glade; conceals the speed of the air!*


----------



## graydoom (Feb 3, 2002)

Current Hits: 15
Current Ki: 3

Kalath makes a fiery attack, using his mastery of the Phoenix style to break the temple of his opponent's bodies! He absorbs their feeble attacks like a Phoenix absorbs flame!

Attack (SL +1) at Goblin #5, follow-through to #4, then #3, then #2: The phoenix attacks the temple; absorbs the quickening of the flame!


----------



## Wicht (Feb 3, 2002)

Good try 

Kalath snaps the neck of the last goblin and goes to attack the next in line.  However the goblin is just a little more ferocious and whcks Kalath for *1 hit* momentarily stopping the fighters attack.

The goblin in front of Kalath also delivers a breaking blow for *1 hit*.


----------



## Wicht (Feb 3, 2002)

*Round:* 2
*Hits Left:* 1 / 1 / 1 / 1 / -

Though he was momentarily stymied, Kalath's attack takes the goblin's aback a bit and while one of them starts shouting, two of them go defensive and only one attempts to bash the fighter!

_Goblin 1:_ *The vine shouts next to the steppes; protects against the violence of the canine!*

_Goblin 2:_* The dragon slides through the savanna; quells the assailment of the fire!*

_Goblin 3:_ *The jaguar bashes the ruins; shields against the tempest of the cat!*

_Goblin 4:_ *The staff stands upon the ruins; strikes atop the tempest of the honor!*
[/b]


----------



## graydoom (Feb 3, 2002)

Current Hits: 13
Current Ki: 0

Kalath makes a devastating attack using his claws!

Attack at Goblin #1, follow-through to #2: The claw devastates the caves; quells the edge of the thorn!


----------



## Wicht (Feb 3, 2002)

Kalath neatly dispatches one goblin and then another... only to be bashed from behind for *1 hit*.


----------



## Wicht (Feb 3, 2002)

*Round:* 3
*Hits Left:* - / - / 1 / 1 / -

With the single-minded ferocity that had won their race many a battle, the two remaining goblins retaliate fiercely.

_Goblin 3:_ *The scorpion shreds the heavens; reduces the tempest of the chi!*

_Goblin 4:_ *The cherry blossum withers the garden; removes the speed of the soul!*


----------



## graydoom (Feb 3, 2002)

ooc: Dangit, why can't I get moves like this in important fights!?!? Maybe I would have gotten these moves if I had gone up against Dizrintus (or whatever his name was). A 3-pointer, a 2-pointer, and a 5-pointer! And the 5-pointer to finish off measly one-hit-each goblins... and maybe not even succeed at that. Sigh. I'm happy that I got them, but I wish they would show up at more appropriate times .

Current Hits: 12

Kalath attacks the goblins with his hammer.

Attack at Goblin #4, follow-through to #3: The hammer stands over the volcano; slides next to the quickening of the spirit!


----------



## Wicht (Feb 3, 2002)

Attempting to pull out his hammer, Kalath finds the goblins are a little too mean, fast and upset.  Together they strike at him for *2 hits*


----------



## Wicht (Feb 3, 2002)

*Round:* 4
*Hits Left:* - / - / 1 / 1 / -

One of the goblins seems a bit played out, but the other one continues to attack with a burning fury!

_Goblin 3:_ *The thorn burns the vineyard; removes the slash of the flame!*

_Goblin 4:_ *The scorpion drops before the gate; shields the throw of the fortress!*


----------



## graydoom (Feb 3, 2002)

Current Hits: 10

Kalath shouts and attacks in the crane style!

Attack at Goblin #4: The crane shouts next to the caves; averts the offensive of the shield!

ooc: btw, what is the location here considered for purposes of Unholy Warrior?


----------



## Wicht (Feb 3, 2002)

oops - location for most of the first two levels is indeed caves (there are a few places that it will be different) 

Kalath shouts and hits one of the goblins dropping it, but the other attacks fiercely and Kalath takes *1 hit*


----------



## Wicht (Feb 3, 2002)

*Round:* 4
*Hits Left:* - / - / 1 / - / -

The remaining goblin launches itseld at Kalath.

_Goblin 3:_ *The crab flies within the city; grasps the slash of the reptile!*


----------



## graydoom (Feb 3, 2002)

Wicht said:
			
		

> oops - location for most of the first two levels is indeed caves (there are a few places that it will be different) color]



Bleh... Goblin #4 should have already been dead, then . He would have been my next target a couple of rounds ago with that cave move. Oh well, this ends now anyway.

Tired of this fight and annoyed at how long it has taken. Kalath takes out his hammer and smashes the goblin into the ground!

Chair Shot at Goblin #3!


----------



## Wicht (Feb 3, 2002)

sorry - forgot about the location  
alls well that ends well

Kalath delivers a dirty blow that lays the goblin out cold.

The goblins have no money, but Kalath _recieves 1/2 an experience point._

The alarms that had not sounded before are going off now and there is a general hue and cry coming from the passages.

this is my last post for today - night


----------



## graydoom (Feb 3, 2002)

Kalath takes the spears from the bodies of the goblins, and checks what is behind the north portal.


----------



## Wicht (Feb 3, 2002)

As kalath collects the spears and begins to head north, it is apparent that the goblins in the caverns are not going to take this lying down.  

The room north of the entrance room is about the same size as the first, but this room has 8 goblins with spears ready to skewer Kalath.  It too is a cavern room with a sandy floor, though it has no western exit.  There are passages heading off from it north and east (and south of course).

*"Halt"* commands the goblin in the front.


----------



## graydoom (Feb 3, 2002)

"Halt? I don't think so. How about all of you "halt", surrender, and survive for another day?"


----------



## Wicht (Feb 3, 2002)

That worked wonders.  The goblins charge forward en masse to attack.  Luckily only five can attack Kalath at one time.

*Goblins*
*CR:* 1
*Hits:* 1
*Yen Factor:* 1
*Powers:* Student of the Silent Spear,
Student of the hells
*Possessions:* Spear


----------



## Wicht (Feb 3, 2002)

*Round: 1*
*Hits remaining*: 1 / 1 / 1 / 1 / 1 / 1 / 1 / 1

_Goblin 1:_ *The mongoose bows close to the swamp; reduces the edge of the amphibian!*

_Goblin 2:_* The blizzard removes the vale; removes the rolling of the shadow! *yen**

_Goblin 3:_ *The fist tumbles near the cemetery; dodges the throw of the mist!*

_Goblin 4:_ *The chimera rides over the lake; negates the rolling of the body!*

_Goblin 5:_ *The blizzard withers the island; negates the kick of the water!*

defending
_Goblin 6:_ *The lizard appears close to the ravine; waves away the violence of the fire!*

_Goblin 7:_ *The tree spins before the madlands; avoids the tempest of the thorn!*

_Goblin 8:_ *The ki-rin rides before the pillars; dodges the drive of the spirit!*


----------



## graydoom (Feb 3, 2002)

ooc: The rules currently say that someone can only be attacked by 4 at once. Is this a typo? I can fix it if it is.

Current Hits: 15
Current Ki: 3

Kalath attacks a random goblin, wielding his dagger like a thorn!

Attack at Goblin #3: The thorn attacks the city; silences the descent of the dark sunbeam!


----------



## Wicht (Feb 3, 2002)

Do they say 4?  Why yes they do.  oops.  Wonder why I was thinking 5.  heh - reminds me of that post by Gygax yesterday or day before were he wonders why he ever added weapon speeds to 1e since he never used them.

okay #5 is defending too then

Kalath neatly stabs the goblin he aims at, but two other goblins combine to hit him for*2 hits*.


----------



## Wicht (Feb 3, 2002)

*Round:*2
*Hits remaining*: 1 / 1 / 1 / - / 1 / 1 / 1 / 1

The attack continues.

_Goblin 1:_ *The owl rains upon the lake; shreds the slash of the honor!*

_Goblin 2:_* The vine stands by the plain; fends off the punch of the willow!*

_Goblin 3:_ *The lotus blossum carves the city; avoids the cut of the lily!*

_Goblin 5:_ *The standing sword beautifully slaughters the badlands; wards off the slash of the shadow!*

defending
_Goblin 6:_ *The thunder brutalizes the marsh; conceals the slash of the mist!*

_Goblin 7:_ *The crab kicks upon the river; waves away the thrust of the vaccuum!*

_Goblin 8:_ *The ki-rin tumbles facing the canyon; scatters the thrust of the rain!*
 

yen: 1

_last post for tonight - going to my first ever superbowl party - see ya tomorrow_


----------



## graydoom (Feb 3, 2002)

Current Hits: 13
Current Ki: 3

Kalath mounts a cautious attack against the goblins.

Attack at Goblin #1: The rabbit cautiously storms the knoll; parts the push of the rain!


----------



## Wicht (Feb 4, 2002)

Kalath slays the first goblin but two other goblins hit him for a combined *2 hits*.


----------



## Wicht (Feb 4, 2002)

*Round:*3
*Hits remaining*: - / 1 / 1 / - / 1 / 1 / 1 / 1

The attack continues.

_Goblin 2:_* The blizzard seeks upon the desert; absorbs the pain of the chi!*

_Goblin 3:_ *The chimera annihilates the caves; leaps over the chaos of the thorn!*

_Goblin 5:_ *The spider becomes one with the badlands and flips close to the mountain; reduces the energy of the dark sunbeam!*

_Goblin 6:_ *The owl mangles the plain; dodges the descent of the reptile!*

defending
_Goblin 7:_ *The snake stands within the caves; removes the aggression of the fortress!*

_Goblin 8:_ *The rabbit moves through the island as it sweeps next to the moon; waves away the quickening of the fire!*
 

yen: 1


----------



## graydoom (Feb 4, 2002)

Current Hits: 11
Current Ki: 3

Kalath rises into the phoenix style, mounting a scourging attack againt the goblins, cutting through the chaos of their shadowy attacks!

Attack at Goblin #2, follow-through to #7, then #6: The phoenix scourges the forest; reduces the chaos of the shadow!


----------



## Wicht (Feb 4, 2002)

Kalath moves through the goblins, killing three of them.  But as he is attacking, his defenses are lessened and he ends up taking *2 hits*
[/color]


----------



## Wicht (Feb 4, 2002)

*Round:*4
*Hits remaining*: - / - / 1 / - / 1 / - / - / 1

The goblins grow more defensive!

_Goblin 3:_ *The thorn stands across the madlands; grasps the assailment of the fire when it silences the aggression of the air!*

_Goblin 5:_ *The falcon moves before the vale; grasps the motion of the vermin!*

_Goblin 8:_ *The lizard swims with the city; angrily absorbs the touch of the moon!*
 

yen: 1


----------



## graydoom (Feb 4, 2002)

Current Hits: 9
Current Ki: 3

Kalath slashes at the goblins with his steel weapons!

Attack (SL +1) at Goblin #5, follow-through to #8: The manta ray slashes through the prairie; absorbs the descent of the steel!


----------



## Wicht (Feb 4, 2002)

Kalath avoids being hit and after striking one goblin down, he sucks the life out of the other


----------



## Wicht (Feb 4, 2002)

*Round:*5
*Hits remaining*: - / - / 1 / - / - / - / - / -

The last goblin becomes desperate!

_Goblin 3:_ *The cherry blossum sweeps within the mesa; waves away the slash of the earth!*

yen: 1


----------



## graydoom (Feb 4, 2002)

Current Hits: 9
Current Ki: 0

Kalth ends the fight with his traditional move... a nice big smack to the head!

Chair Shot at Goblin #3!

Kalath chuckles. "Eight more goblins down... only a couple hundred to go, if I'm lucky!"


----------



## Wicht (Feb 5, 2002)

As the last goblin goes down, Kalath is aware that there is movement down the corridor to the east, but not so much to the north.  Quickly searching the bodies turns up 1 yen.

_Kalath gains 1 experience point_


----------



## graydoom (Feb 5, 2002)

ooc: there were 8 goblins and i had 7 nat hits. shouldn't i get 1.5 exp? need to make sure before i post my updated stats


----------



## Wicht (Feb 5, 2002)

oops again 
 why was I thinking 8???

I know  it is cuz the other group has 8 combined natural hits- perhaps this is that burn-out Lady D was worried about 

1.5 exp it is.


----------



## graydoom (Feb 5, 2002)

ooc: Heh, I don't think you're burnt out just yet.

Purchased 5 Ki (5 exp)

Kalath
*Round:* Null
*Current Hits:* 16
*Total Hits:* 16

*Experience:* 1
*Saved Experience*: 0
*Natural Hits:* 8
*Yen:* 7.5
*Being Worn*: Mithril Chain Shirt (+4 hits), Mithril Kote (+4 hits)
*Being Wielded*: +2 Hammer (+3 damage), Staff (+1 damage), Kama (+1 damage), Dagger (+1 damage), Sword (+1 damage), Spear (+1 damage),  Chopsticks (+1 damage), Claws (+1 damage), Fan (+1 damage), Spiked Gloves (+1 damage on fist), Needle (+1 damage)
*Possessions*: Anti-Kobold Whistle, 13 Spears
*Tournament Record:* 1-0

*ABILITIES*:
Intense Sarcasm and a Pessimistic Outlook
Dirty Trick (x1) [Left: 1]
Shove (x1) [Left: 1]
Chair Shot (x1) [Left: 1]
Ki (x8) [Left: 8]
Unholy Warrior
Unholy Battery
Master of the Phoenix
Student of the Volcano


----------



## graydoom (Feb 5, 2002)

Kalath heads north again, after taking all the spears that the goblins had.


----------



## Wicht (Feb 5, 2002)

After only about 10 feet, kalath sees a branch off of the tunnel sloping down to the west.  The tunnel he is in continues north.  There are sounds as of activity from the left hand branch but all seems silent to the North.


----------



## graydoom (Feb 5, 2002)

"Hmmm... quiet up north. That's my cue to investigate."

Kalath continues along his northern bearing.


----------



## Wicht (Feb 5, 2002)

Another 15 feet and Kalath comes to another branch, this one to the east.  There is furtive movement down the right hand tunneland the lights are dimmer that way.

All is still quiet to the north.


----------



## graydoom (Feb 5, 2002)

Kalath finally decides to investigate, and heads east, into the tunnel, moving carefully.


----------



## Wicht (Feb 5, 2002)

After about 20-30 feet, the tunnel opens up into a wide, dimly lit, cavern chamber.  There are symbols of evil things carved into the walls and two ugly stone statues of goblin dieties.  

A group of 6 Goblins are in here waiting for Kalath with spears at the ready.  As he enters, they charge.

*Goblin Guards*
*CR:* 2
*Hits:* 2
*Possessions:* Spear
*Yen Factor:* 1
*Powers:* Expert of the Swift Spear, 
Expert of the Silent Hells


----------



## Wicht (Feb 5, 2002)

Fight Location: Temple

*Round:* 1
*Hits Remaining:* 2 / 2 / 2 / 2 / 2 / 2

Four of the goblins move to attack Kalath while two hold back until they can get a clean shot.

_Goblin Guard 1:_ *The monkey blasts the plain; averts the edge of the fire!*

_Goblin Guard 2:_ *The northstar drifts above the delta; parts the pain of the ape!*

_Goblin Guard 3:_ *The phoenix mangles the madlands; parries the slash of the arrow!*

_Goblin Guard 4:_ *The falcon leaps over the cemetery; leaps over the drive of the earth before it absorbs the storm of the fire!*

defending
_Goblin Guard 5:_ *The lizard slaughters the madlands; scatters the roar of the moon!*

_Goblin Guard 6:_ *The chopstick glides underneath the wastelands; scatters the assailment of the teardrop! *yen**


----------



## graydoom (Feb 5, 2002)

Current Hits: 16
Current Ki: 8

Kalath quickly draws his dagger and advances on the goblin that he sees using his Phoenix style, unrelentingly destroying it!

Attack at Guard #3: The dagger unrelentingly torments the groto; guards against the chi of the vermin!


----------



## Wicht (Feb 5, 2002)

Kalath kills the vulnerable goblin, but takes *1 hit* from another


----------



## Wicht (Feb 5, 2002)

Fight Location: Temple

*Round:* 2
*Hits Remaining:* 2 / 2 / - / 2 / 2 / 2

With one goblin dead, the goblin guards grit their teeth and try harder!

_Goblin Guard 1:_ *The mantis slaughters the spring; dances near the motion of the orchid!*

_Goblin Guard 2:_ *The phoenix assails the island as it burns the forest; shields the descent of the foul!*

_Goblin Guard 4:_ *The mantis penetrates the vale; shields against the push of the river!*

_Goblin Guard 5:_ *The west wind drops over the steppes; dodges the chaos of the steam!*

defending
_Goblin Guard 6:_ *The fox silences the knoll; quells the gaze of the honor!* 

1 yen

got some stuff to do - will check back in about an hour or so


----------



## graydoom (Feb 5, 2002)

Current Hits: 15
Current Ki: 8

Kalath lays into the foolish goblin that attempts the Phoenix style with his metal-shod staff!

Attack at Goblin #2: The staff devastates the hells; leaps over the speed of the invisible blade!


----------



## Wicht (Feb 5, 2002)

Kalath kills another goblin and again he takes *1 hit*.


----------



## Wicht (Feb 5, 2002)

Wicht said:
			
		

> *Fight Location: Temple
> 
> Round: 3
> Hits Remaining: 2 / - / - / 2 / 2 / 2
> ...


----------



## graydoom (Feb 5, 2002)

Current Hits: 14
Current Ki: 8

Kalath enters a dodging style, dodging away from the goblin's attacks!

Attack at Goblin #4: The rose petal dodges on top of the ravine; dodges the storm of the water!


----------



## Wicht (Feb 5, 2002)

Kalath moves warily and strikes one of the goblins for *1 hit* but the other three goblins are more aggresive and between them Kalath takes *3 hits*.


----------



## Wicht (Feb 5, 2002)

Fight Location: Temple

*Round:* 4
*Hits Remaining:* 2 / - / - / 1 / 2 / 2

These four goblins mean business!

_Goblin Guard 1:_ *The claw assails the steppes; avoids the kick of the vermin!*

_Goblin Guard 4:_ *The rolling rose petal decimates the island; guards against the punch of the scythe!*

_Goblin Guard 5:_ *The northstar strikes below the mountain; silences the terror of the snow!*

_Goblin Guard 6:_ *The jaguar shreds the swamp; parts the rising of the lightbeam!* 

1 yen 


_I doubt I post much more tonight_


----------



## graydoom (Feb 5, 2002)

Current Hits: 11
Current Ki: 8

Kalath twists and turns as he makes his devastating attack!

Attack (SL +1) at Goblin #1: The twisting northstar devastates the knoll; dominates the push of the bird!


----------



## Wicht (Feb 5, 2002)

Page 2!?! 

Kalath sucks the life from the first goblin but two of the other goblin guards hit him for a combined *2 hits*.


----------



## Wicht (Feb 5, 2002)

Fight Location: Temple

*Round:* 5
*Hits Remaining:* - / - / - / 1 / 2 / 2

These three goblins still mean business!

_Goblin Guard 4:_ *The snake splits the ricefield; negates the pain of the fell dagger!*

_Goblin Guard 5:_ *The fist vanquishes the ricefield and rends the heavens; absorbs the edge of the lily!*

_Goblin Guard 6:_ *The spear appears by the knoll; removes the blood of the clouds!* 

1 yen


----------



## graydoom (Feb 5, 2002)

Current Hits: 9
Current Ki: 5

Kalath shoves one goblin and then attacks another, diving down upon it like a falcon!

Shove at Goblin #6, attack (SL +1) at Goblin #4: The falcon obliterates the delta; redirects the gaze of the heart! *yen*


----------



## Wicht (Feb 5, 2002)

Kalath takes *1 hit* but he manages to suck the life out of yet another goblin


----------



## Wicht (Feb 5, 2002)

Fight Location: Temple

*Round:* 6
*Hits Remaining:* - / - / - / - / 2 / 2

Two goblins remain, but Kalath has shaken them and they look confused.

_Goblin Guard 5:_ *The owl seeks next to the tundra; dodges the beauty of the body!*

_Goblin Guard 6:_ *The dagger stands within the badlands; wards off the cut of the river!* 

2 yen


----------



## graydoom (Feb 5, 2002)

Current Hits: 8
Current Ki: 2

Kalath continues his attack on the goblins, using his weapons like fangs!

Attack at Goblin #5: The fang sings upon the badlands for it forcefully drowns the island; protects against the pain of the four winds!


----------



## Wicht (Feb 5, 2002)

Kalath avoids taking any hits and instead delivers a *1hit* strike to one of the two remaining goblins


----------



## Wicht (Feb 5, 2002)

Fight Location: Temple

*Round:* 7
*Hits Remaining:* - / - / - / - / 1 / 2

Still shaken the injured goblin squeaks in terror  but the other one puts up a little better showing.

_Goblin Guard 5:_ *The rat speaks from the ricefield; parts the assailment of the stone!*

_Goblin Guard 6:_ *The manta ray speaks higher than the badlands; leaps over the assailment of the dark sunbeam! *yen** 

3 yen


----------



## graydoom (Feb 5, 2002)

Current Hits: 8
Current Ki: 2

Kalath attacks, scurrying around like a spider before scourging the goblins with his attack!

Attack at Goblin #5: The spider scourges the marsh; blocks the blood of the wyrm!


----------



## Wicht (Feb 5, 2002)

Kalath strikes the goblin dead while deftly avoiding the blows of the other.


----------



## Wicht (Feb 5, 2002)

Fight Location: Temple

*Round:* 8
*Hits Remaining:* - / - / - / - / - / 2

The last goblin tries hard to hurt Kalath.

_Goblin Guard 6:_ *The northstar unrelentingly impales the village; leaps over the motion of the foul!* 

3 yen


----------



## graydoom (Feb 5, 2002)

Current Hits: 8
Current Ki: 2

Kalath makes a shattering attack against the goblin!

Attack at Goblin #6: The rat shatters the pond; avoids the thrust of the willow!

ooc: Last post for about five or six hours.


----------



## Wicht (Feb 5, 2002)

The goblin is slightly more aggressive than the fighter and Kalath takes *1 hit*.


----------



## Wicht (Feb 5, 2002)

Fight Location: Temple

*Round:* 9
*Hits Remaining:* - / - / - / - / - / 2

The last goblin continues to bravely beset Kalath. 

_Goblin Guard 6:_ *The kama carves the savanna; shields the gaze of the ki and waves away the drive of the thorn!* 

3 yen


----------



## graydoom (Feb 5, 2002)

Current Hits: 7
Current Ki: 2

Kalath slashes as the goblin!

Attack at Goblin #6: The fox slashes the vale; guards against the terror of the rainbow!


----------



## Wicht (Feb 6, 2002)

The goblin's defense is better than Kalath's and Kalath takes *1 hit*.


----------



## Wicht (Feb 6, 2002)

Fight Location: Temple

*Round:* 10
*Hits Remaining:* - / - / - / - / - / 2

The last goblin continues to attack aggressively. 

_Goblin Guard 6:_ *The lotus blossum overwhelms the vineyard; protects against the aggression of the shield!* 

3 yen


----------



## graydoom (Feb 6, 2002)

Current Hits: 6

Kalath keeps attacking.

Attack at Goblin #6: The thorn drifts atop the knoll; avoids the rising of the scythe!


----------



## Wicht (Feb 6, 2002)

This goblin just will not stop.  Kalath takes another *1 hit*.


----------



## Wicht (Feb 6, 2002)

Fight Location: Temple

*Round:* 11
*Hits Remaining:* - / - / - / - / - / 2

The last goblin is on a roll now.  His small victories are going to his small head and he unleashes even harder! 

_Goblin Guard 6:_ *The blizzard scourges the fountain; waves away the kick of the armor!* 

3 yen


----------



## graydoom (Feb 6, 2002)

Current Hits: 5
Current Ki: 2

Kalath stands as tall as a tree and rains hard blows upon the goblin!

Attack at Goblin #6: The jade tree rains upon the tundra; shields the stab of the rainbow!


----------



## Wicht (Feb 6, 2002)

At last Kalath is able to block the goblin long enough to smack him for *1 hit*


----------



## Wicht (Feb 6, 2002)

Fight Location: Temple

*Round:* 11
*Hits Remaining:* - / - / - / - / - / 1

The last goblin is wide eyed but still fanatically loyal to protecting whatever he is protecting.

_Goblin Guard 6:_ *The monkey punches from the marsh; absorbs the terror of the earth!* 

3 yen


----------



## graydoom (Feb 6, 2002)

ooc: Congrats on 1000 posts, Wicht!!! 

Kalath, tired of all these accursed fights that seem to draw out so long, finally ends the fight with his hammer!

Chair Shot at Goblin #6!


----------



## Wicht (Feb 6, 2002)

thanks 

The last goblin goes down with a blow to the head.

_Kalath recieves 1.5 experience points_

The goblins have three yen and 6 spears.

The room has a passage leading out on the northern wall, another on the north-eastern part of the wall leading north-east and another on the southeaster part of the wall leading south.


----------



## graydoom (Feb 6, 2002)

Kalath heads northeast.


----------



## Wicht (Feb 6, 2002)

The northeastern tunnel is short and opens up into a square room, neatly carved.  There is another tunnel on the opposite corner of the room going north-east and there appears to be activity in that room, no doubt a "welcoming" committee.

The square room has an altar on the eastern wall and several ugly statues adorn the northwest and southeast corners of the room.


----------



## graydoom (Feb 6, 2002)

Kalath walks towards the altar.


----------



## Wicht (Feb 6, 2002)

The altar is fairly unassuming, if you don't count the many bloodstains on it.  Its is made of granite and features the latest in iron manacles.  

Furtive whispering can be heard from the north east, but nothing of what is being said.


----------



## graydoom (Feb 6, 2002)

Kalath heads towards the faintly heard whisperings.


----------



## Wicht (Feb 6, 2002)

As Kalath heads towards the north east passage, the whisperings come more distinct.

"hush...shhh....he'll know we're here..."

Kalath goes through the passage about 10 feet before entering into a circular room filled with 4 Goblin guards and what must surely be a goblin priest.  

The floor is littered with pillows, and blankets.


----------



## Wicht (Feb 6, 2002)

*Goblin Guards*
*CR:* 2
*Hits:* 2
*Possessions:* Spear
*Yen Factor:* 1
*Powers:* Expert of the Swift Spear, 
Expert of the Silent Hells 

*Goblin Priest*
*CR:* 6
*Hits:* 7
*Possessions:* Shield
*Yen Factor:* 2
*Powers:* Master of the Silent Hells
Expert of the Heavens
Dirty Trick, Shove, Chair Shot


----------



## Wicht (Feb 6, 2002)

*Round:* 1
*Hits Remaining:* 2 / 2 / 2 / 2 / 7

The four guards attack!

_Goblin Guard 1:_ *The fist falls in the midst of the foothills; blocks the blood of the river!*
_Goblin Guard 2:_ *The lizard shatters the delta; grasps the speed of the body!*
_Goblin Guard 3:_ *The rose petal speaks within the canyon; protects against the kick of the ember!*
_Goblin Guard 4:_ *The panther burns the fountain; scatters the throw of the battlements!*


----------



## graydoom (Feb 6, 2002)

Kalath sketches a short bow.

"Hello, my goblin friends. Perhaps now it would be appropriate for me to say "your money or your life"?

Current Hits: 16
Current Ki: 8

Kalath draws his dagger and assails the forest of goblins, dodging their aggressive attacks!

Attack at Goblin #3: The dagger assails the forest; dodges the aggression of the weapon!


----------



## Wicht (Feb 6, 2002)

Kalath strikes the goblin with his dagger, killing it.  But one goblin delivers a burning blow to Kalath and another whacks him with a bone shattering blow to the shins.  Altogether, Kalath takes *2 hits*


----------



## Wicht (Feb 6, 2002)

location: Temple

*Round:* 2
*Hits Remaining:* 2 / 2 / - / 2 / 7

The Goblin priests flips into the melee!

_Goblin Guard 1:_ *The fox slides before the tower; vigorously silences the slash of the soul!*

_Goblin Guard 2:_ *The chimera shreds the desert; dodges the roar of the spirit! *yen**

_Goblin Guard 4:_ *The wolf tracks through the fountain; leaps over the beauty of the clouds!* 

_Goblin Priest:_ *The spider flips within the city; grasps the efforts of the rodent!*

yen=1


----------



## graydoom (Feb 6, 2002)

Current Hits: 14
Current Ki: 8

Kalath fluidly slides into the Phoenix style and kicks at the guards!

Attack (SL +1) at Guard #1, follow-through to Guard #4: The phoenix appears over the wastelands and fluidly kicks the prairie; silences the punch of the bird!


----------



## Wicht (Feb 6, 2002)

Kalath swiftly takes out two of the guards, but another shreds his defenses and strikes Kalath for *1 hit*


----------



## Darkness (Feb 7, 2002)

Had to split this thread in two. Sorry, guys: Morrus wants no more than 200 replies to a thread - especially considering the server problems lately.

I've split it up as sensibly as I could, of course. 

New thread: Kalath in Wicht's Lair III.


----------

